# National Honey Bee Survey



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Atrazine is a control use broadleaf herbicide usually mixed with round up for a better burn of weeds in corn. Atrazine can also be mixed with 24D which can also be used on corn and lawns to control broadleaf.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, Bk. Alomg with the report there is a list of chemicals and what they are commonly used for and on.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Has anyone else gotten their Honey Bee Pollen/Pesticide Diagnostic Report?
> 
> I got mine. It shows the presence of Atrizine, an Herbicide, Captan, Fenbucconazole, and Pyrimethanil, three Fungicides, and 2,4 Dimethylphenyl formamide, aka Amitraz, and Chlorpyrifos, both Insecticides. I'm pretty sure I know where the Amitraz came from. But the rest? Some of those chems are used on apples. I guess I'll be asking my fruit growers some questions.


so no neonics were found. who does the testing in NY?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope, no neonics. The sampling of the pollen is done by a NYS Apiary Inspector. 

To answer what I think you were asking I'll quote the letter.

"This report contains a summary of the pesticides and levels found in pollen sampled from your apiary as part of the USDA Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) funded National Honey Bee Pest and Disease Survey. Samples were analyzed by the USDA Agriculture Marketing Service (AMS) and results were summarized and are presented here by the USDA Agriculture Research Service (ARS) and the University of Maryland." 

Short answer: The Bee Informed Project (BIP) at the van Englesdorp Lab, University of Maryland.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Mark , would this test be available to me in Pa , is it something I can ask for when they do my inspection , I'd be very interested in what they might find .


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Nope, no neonics. The sampling of the pollen is done by a NYS Apiary Inspector.
> 
> To answer what I think you were asking I'll quote the letter.
> 
> ...


so how did you get to be part of this project? I remember cappy saying at one of the AIAC meetings that the results were going to be given the the Prof. at cornell for merging in with his data.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

laketrout said:


> Mark , would this test be available to me in Pa , is it something I can ask for when they do my inspection , I'd be very interested in what they might find .


I don't know. Ask your State Apiculturist or Apiary Inspector.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> so how did you get to be part of this project? I remember cappy saying at one of the AIAC meetings that the results were going to be given the the Prof. at cornell for merging in with his data.


I'm a Commercial Migratory Beekeeper. I think that's how. One year pollen samples were taken in SC.


----------

